# D90 Kit or D2X?



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

So I was in a toss up between a used Nikon D2X body for $999 or the D90 kit new for $1,150.  I bought the D90 and love it but am wondering if it was the right choice.  I am considering trying to return it to best buy and get the D2X.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Goontz (Dec 23, 2009)

I admittedly don't know all the technical details of the D2X, but I do know that while it is a pro-level body it's a much older one, and therefore older technology. I think you made the right choice with the D90.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2009)

You made the right choice.


----------



## TJ K (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say the d90 for sure. The d90 will be much better at higher ISO settings which is a really good thing. You won't be disappointed keeping you d90. Enjoy!
TJ


----------



## schumionbike (Dec 23, 2009)

it depend on what you use for it I guess.  The D90 does perform much better in low light but it's not like that all you do.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, that is what I needed to hear:thumbup:  I will start saving my pennies now for an, up to date upgrade in the future.  I think the look of the body, 8fps and the fact that it is "pro" is what was really bothering me but I know I can get photos that are just as good with the D90 and once it's gripped I am sure I will be happy.  Thanks again guys.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2009)

The D300s is entry level pro, and compare it with the D90 and you'll see that if you take the body, weather seals, the 2.5 frames per second more, and option of the 51 point AF, you have basically the same camera, with almost exact IQ.

So grip your D90 if a larger body is what you like, and you'll have a your own studio entry pro camera (just keep it out of the rain, and try to avoid slamming it into things).


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 23, 2009)

The D90 is a great choice but I personally think you paid way too much. I see the D90 kits go for around $800-$900 now.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 23, 2009)

> So grip your D90 if a larger body is what you like, and you'll have a your own studio entry pro camera (just keep it out of the rain, and try to avoid slamming it into things).


:lmao:


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

I am buying a rain coat for it and wouldnt slam ANY camera into things on purpose.  I honestly hate the layout of the D300 (not sure if the S is any different).

Kyle, can you link me to the kit for that price range?


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing that as well. I have seen the kit at a hair over $1000, but no where near $800-900 without it being used, or body only.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 23, 2009)

kylehess10 said:


> The D90 is a great choice but I personally think you paid way too much. I see the D90 kits go for around $800-$900 now.


 

Where in the world did you see a d90 kit for 800-900? The D5000 is selling for 700ish. I got a d5000 kit for 849 with a second lens and bag. With an 8g card and an uv filter and came out to 1grand. If I thought I could get a d90 kit not just body only for 900 I would return the one I got back in a heart beat. So Please share with us so I can return mine before its 14 day return is up


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 23, 2009)

HotWire said:


> kylehess10 said:
> 
> 
> > The D90 is a great choice but I personally think you paid way too much. I see the D90 kits go for around $800-$900 now.
> ...



Here is just the body for $788 then you can pick out whatever lens you want for like 150-200 bucks.  You can get it used or refurbished for even less... 

25446 Nikon D90 12.3 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera Body with DX Format CMOS Sensor


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2009)

I say return the D5000 and add another couple bucks to pick up the D90 kit, second lens be damned. Then in a month from now pick up a cheap ($100) 50mm f/1.8 that the D90 will autofocus, and never look back........

Just saying man. I was in that same situation.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

I will have to agree, the AF motor alone is enough to justify the extra money IMO.  On a side note while we wait for those links, I was set on the MB-D80 but man, the Zeikos  looks as good if not better and is a third of the price on amazon.  Any input on that?  All the reviews say it's great.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 23, 2009)

There should be another thread on that very same subject in the active topics list.

My opinion is I stick with the brand I know and trust, an OEM brand is always my preference.

my .02


----------



## Goontz (Dec 23, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> There should be another thread on that very same subject in the active topics list.



Yep. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ws-reviews/187315-nikon-d90-battery-grip.html


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think the choice is always as clear-cut as some people make it out to be.

Nikon DSLR Update Advice by Thom Hogan


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks a ton or the help guys.  
Derrel, best link I have ever read.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> Here is just the body for $788 then you can pick out whatever lens you want for like 150-200 bucks.  You can get it used or refurbished for even less...
> 
> 25446 Nikon D90 12.3 Megapixel Digital SLR Camera Body with DX Format CMOS Sensor



I think $800 is the going rate for the body.  I have not looked it up but I believe the 18-105mm VR lens is in the $300 range itself so I don't think I paid too much.  I also had the benefit of buying it in person, which I like.

EDIT*  The kit lens is $369 on Amazon plus shipping.  Without shipping the total would be $1,157.


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 24, 2009)

HotWire said:


> kylehess10 said:
> 
> 
> > The D90 is a great choice but I personally think you paid way too much. I see the D90 kits go for around $800-$900 now.
> ...


 

Well we may be referring to different kits then. The kit I'm referring to has the body, a 18-105mm lens, and some other small stuff, and I saw them on eBay for I believe $870. I personally got my D90 body from Adorama refurbished for only $770.


----------



## Vicelord John (Dec 24, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> HotWire said:
> 
> 
> > kylehess10 said:
> ...




I clicked that link, and then I read $899


----------



## TJ K (Dec 24, 2009)

kylehess10 said:


> HotWire said:
> 
> 
> > kylehess10 said:
> ...


Can I see the link for it? It was brand new?


----------



## HotWire (Dec 24, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> I say return the D5000 and add another couple bucks to pick up the D90 kit, second lens be damned. Then in a month from now pick up a cheap ($100) 50mm f/1.8 that the D90 will autofocus, and never look back........
> 
> Just saying man. I was in that same situation.


 

Im taking back the camera today! I mean I really like the D5000 especially with the movable lcd but that is not worth the difference between these cameras. If you click on the add to cart now then it lowers the price to 788. Here in hawaii we dont have many options so I had to go with best buy since RitzCamera here was selling even the d5000 for over msrp


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 24, 2009)

kylehess10 said:


> HotWire said:
> 
> 
> > kylehess10 said:
> ...



Same kit lens.  The 18-105mm VR is $369 on amazon.  My kit was brand new not refurbished.  I am confident I didn't pay to much so I am happy.  Plus, I had issues with the first one freezing up so I exchanged it and it was quick and easy.  Imagine the hassle if I ordered it online?


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2009)

Vicelord John said:


> Darkhunter139 said:
> 
> 
> > HotWire said:
> ...


But when you add it to your cart the price goes down to $788.


----------



## cafmike (Apr 24, 2010)

You could also go for a Factory Demo D90 and save some money that way too.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoopsie. My bad.


----------

